
Traffic Camera Enters Drivers Who Obey Speed Limit Into Lottery - tomeast
http://consumerist.com/2010/12/traffic-camera-enters-speed-limit-abiding-drivers-into-lottery.html
======
BluePoints
This is the best idea I've seen in a LONG time. Incentives and Rewards = first
step of Game Layer creation.

